# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  خاموش کردن با استفاده از آدرس IP

## yas_miner

سلام دوستان من چند وقت پیش یه برنامه پیدا کرده بودم که با استفاده از IP Address  سیستم های شبکه رو ShutDown  میکرد ولی بنا به دلایلی اون برنامه رو از دست دادم 

میخواستم بدونم که کسی برنامه مشابهی داره ؟؟

یا یه دستور که با استفاده از اون بشه کامپیوتر های شبکه رو خاموش کرد ؟؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

یعنی کامپیوتر سرور رو خاموش کنید؟

----------


## ehsan2007

از نرم افزار net control استفاده کن admin رو روی سرور نصب میکنی و یوزروش رو روی کلاینت ها بعدشم میتونی هر کاری خواستی با کلاینت ها بکنی خاموش ریستارت دیدن دستکاپ هاشون پیام دادن قفل کردن کیبورد برگزاری امتحان و ...

----------


## yas_miner

نه من نیاز به نرم افزار ساده واسه shutdown  دارم نه Net Control  

البته از دستوراتی مثل shutdwon تو Dos هم میشه استفاده کرد ولی زیاد حرفه ای نیست 

 :ناراحت: 

Net support School هم نرم افزار خوبی واسه کنترل شبکه های مدارس و شرکت ها میتونه باشه ولی اینا نرم افزار های کاملی هستن من فقط یه قطعه برنامه واسه این کار میخوام که اخر سر فکر کنم مجبور بشم خودم اونو بنویسم 

 :گیج:

----------


## Mask

> البته از دستوراتی مثل shutdwon تو Dos هم میشه استفاده کرد ولی زیاد حرفه ای نیست


در حالت عادی و در ویندوز xp معمولی چنین کاری قابل انجام نیست.
مایکرو سافت این قابلیت رو در ویندوز xp حرفه ای بدون قابلیت انجام گذاشته
البته نمی دونم چرا؟

----------


## l4tr0d3ctism

با سلام 

برای شما می توانید از دستور shutdown -i استفاده کنید . تو ران اونه رو بنویسید میاد 
می توانید با اپلود یک شل روی سرور اینکار رو کنید ( که اینقدرام ساده نیست )

اگه شما user و  pass  سیستم مورد نظر رو نداشته باشید دیگه باید سیستم رو هک کنید یا از طریق کی لاگری یا تروجانی چیزی پسوردرو بدست بیارید 

البته اگه شما فایل رئو تونستید بفرستیذد یک سره یک تروجان بفرستید که خودش این کار رو کنه

----------


## yas_miner

*خوب بلاخره تمومش کردم 

گفتم که آخر سر خودم مجبور شدم یه کد.net بنویسم که بتونه این کار رو بکنه 

از تمام عزیزانی که تو تاپیک فعالیت کردن ممنونم 


*

----------


## babak2000

> *خوب بلاخره تمومش کردم* 
> 
> *گفتم که آخر سر خودم مجبور شدم یه کد.net بنویسم که بتونه این کار رو بکنه* 
> 
> *از تمام عزیزانی که تو تاپیک فعالیت کردن ممنونم*


دوست عزيز شما كه زحمت نوشتن  :تشویق:  را كشيديد لطفآ برنامه را بذاريد تا بقيه 

هم استفاده كنند(البته اگه براتون مقدور هست)

----------


## ehsan248

> دوست عزيز شما كه زحمت نوشتن  را كشيديد لطفآ برنامه را بذاريد تا بقيه 
> 
> هم استفاده كنند(البته اگه براتون مقدور هست)


منم یدجور بهش نیاز دارم اگه ممکنه این کار رو بکنید ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Peyman.Gh

اون برنامه هم  از Shutdonw -s استفاده میکند احتمالاً !

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

چقدر ازین جمله بدم میاد: " خودم پیدا کردم."

دوستان بفرمایید.



http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-v...rked-computer/

یا این:



http://www.technixupdate.com/lanshut...n-the-network/

----------


## Peyman.Gh

شما در صورتی میتونید کامپیوتر های شبکه را خاموش کنید که خودتان ادمین باشید.

----------


## ehsan_882000

run=win+r
cmd
shutdown -s -f -m \\computername

run=win+r
cmd
shutdown -s -f -m \\computer-ip


ssh root@computername /sbin/shutdown

----------

